# starting problems(ignition switch)



## jonathan9929 (Jun 20, 2012)

i have a 2004 nissan armada and its been giving me starting problem in the ignition switch for a minute now it is not something that happens all the time but when it does happend i have to take the key a few times just to get it to start. 
ps. any help would be very appreciated


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

(Partial information taken from TSB):

Classification:
EL04-031b

Reference:
TB04-131b

Date:
October 11, 2005

2004-2005 ARMADA AND TITAN;
ENGINE WILL NOT CRANK, AND/OR START, AND/OR
TRANSMISSION IMPROPER OPERATION

The Parts Information section has been amended for 2004 and 2005 MY vehicles.

No other sections have been changed. Please discard all previous copies of NTB04-131a.
APPLIED VEHICLES:
2004 - 2005 Armada (TA60)
2004 - 2005 Titan (A60)

IF YOU CONFIRM:

Any of the following:
^ The engine will not crank (starter will not operate).

^ The engine cranks but will not start.

^ Code U1000 and/or U1001 (CAN COMMUNICATION LINE) is stored in the ECM*.

* Multiple DTC's may also be stored (i.e. P0462, P1212, P1705, P16xx, P18xx, C11xx).

^ TCM, BCM and/or IPDM will not display on the CONSULT-II Systems screen.

^ The transmission doesn't function properly (i.e. harsh shift, slips, improper shift timing, etc.).

DETERMINE IF:

Connector F9 has water or corrosion.
NOTE :If there is no water or corrosion in the connector, this bulletin does not apply. Go back to ASIST for further diagnostic and repair information.

ACTIONS:

Replace the entire Engine Control Harness and the A/T assembly Harness Connector.


----------

